# Sylvia Kristel verstorben



## tommie3 (18 Okt. 2012)

Den Haag – Die durch den Erotik-Film „Emmanuelle” bekannt gewordene niederländische Schauspielerin Sylvia Kristel ist tot. Kristel sei im Alter von 60 Jahren ihrem Krebsleiden erlegen, teilte ihre Agentur mit. Kristel wurde 1974 durch die Hauptrolle in dem französischen Film „Emmanuelle” über die sexuellen Abenteuer einer jungen Frau in Asien international bekannt.


Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## Krone1 (18 Okt. 2012)

Ich werde sie vermissen.
Es ist eine sehr traurige-Nachricht, um eine wirklich sympathische Schauspielerin


----------



## hager (18 Okt. 2012)

Und wieder eine schöne Frau von uns gegangen


----------



## Pomm (18 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P. „Emmanuelle”


----------



## Diskus (19 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schade,

sie war eine der Traumfrauen meiner Jugend.
RIP


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2012)

Eine sehr traurige Nachricht. Ihre Filme werden unvergesslich bleiben. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## JayP (20 Okt. 2012)

Man waren dass noch Zeiten als die Filme mit Ihr noch ständig im Fernsehen gezeigt wurden!

Umso trauriger dass Sie jetzt schon von uns gehen musste, leider viel zu früh


----------



## vwbeetle (20 Okt. 2012)

Emanuelle, der erste Erotikfilm, den ich bewusst wahrgenommen hatte.


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

RIP auch von mir.
Den besagten Film kenne ich nur vom Namen, so auch die Schauspielerin.


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

the best erotic movie star from that period.........


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

vwbeetle schrieb:


> Emanuelle, der erste Erotikfilm, den ich bewusst wahrgenommen hatte.



Wie wahr wie wahr !!!


----------

